# Dog costumes, yes or no?



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

my dogs dont like wearing clothes so i dont put them on them very often, but they arent trying to get out either. they just get what we call "sad ears" and sit there moping lol. but i do buy them costumes and cute halloween shirts. my girl dog holly handles outfits better than remus does but neither one fights it... he hides under someone when i pick up one of his shirts but they also hide when i get out their harnesses for walking them.... so i dont put much stock into their behavior. i just dont think they like stuff over their shoulders, but they probably would like being choked by their collars even less lol


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

I can get mine to wear a costume for about as long as it takes me to take a few blurry pictures of their squirming butts.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I have three and all have very different views on costumes. One is fine as long as you make a fuss and tell her she's pretty. One throws a fit and barks her head off when you put clothes of any kind on her or the other dogs. According to her, dogs do not wear clothes, period. The other, a beagle, is about as laid back as can be and you're welcome to do whatever you like to him, as long as you don't get him wet.


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

mariposa0283 said:


> my dogs dont like wearing clothes so i dont put them on them very often, but they arent trying to get out either. they just get what we call "sad ears" and sit there moping lol. but i do buy them costumes and cute halloween shirts. my girl dog holly handles outfits better than remus does but neither one fights it... he hides under someone when i pick up one of his shirts but they also hide when i get out their harnesses for walking them.... so i dont put much stock into their behavior. i just dont think they like stuff over their shoulders, but they probably would like being choked by their collars even less lol


 sad ears, that's so cute


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

Madame Leota said:


> I have three and all have very different views on costumes. One is fine as long as you make a fuss and tell her she's pretty. One throws a fit and barks her head off when you put clothes of any kind on her or the other dogs. According to her, dogs do not wear clothes, period. The other, a beagle, is about as laid back as can be and you're welcome to do whatever you like to him, as long as you don't get him wet.


 I love dog personalities! My three are nuts! And also have three different opinions of clothes. Rosie also likes to be told she's pretty, especially after a bath!! Lol


----------



## blackbutterflyRN (Aug 16, 2008)

We dress up our dog every year...she loves wearing shirts or anything around her middle. She doesn't like anything on her head so we don't do full out costumes, though. Just got one from Target that looks like a football jersey and says "Wide Retriever" (she's a lab). It glows in the dark, too.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Cats don't like costumes. If you don't believe me, Augie says "um...no."


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Consensus reached: Dogs and cats _both_ detest wearing them equally


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

Jack'sEckstein said:


> sad ears, that's so cute


lol yea they have sad ears and sleepy ears, wich both pretty much look the same with only minor differences. its pretty pitiful really lol


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

RCIAG said:


> Cats don't like costumes. If you don't believe me, Augie says "um...no."


my cat actually puts up with the clothes remus rejects better than i expected he would. i put a sweater on remus last year on christmas eve for pictures and he just sits there being all sad.. so we took it off and put it on the cat and he just went to sleep in front of the fire. totally didnt care lol.


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

I say NO.

I can't be any more emphatic than that because the board software won't let me.

Dogs need to stay home on Halloween. People are irresponsible, don't keep them leashed, and I'm tired of the front lawn full of dog waste I have to clean up the next day.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

It depends on the pet's comfort. Wearing a costume wasn't fun for my dog, so dressing him in Batman's cape and cowl wasn't okay with me. He already has a mask and pointy ears anyway (he's an Alaskan Klee Kai), and I've worn plenty of costumes from the Batman universe, so we're both fine with his no-costume preference.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

two of my guys does not mind wearing it but my big girl i have a hard time to find something to wear g=for her as long as it does not have a hat she is ok but they don't stay long with us they get too exited .


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Yoda says 'May Halloween be with you....' yup, he goes ToT with us and to grumpy mcgrumpster, at least around HERE, people who bother with the hassle and expense of dressing up their dogs are pretty responsible and keep them leased and pick up after them. my lease also contains dog poo bags within it for easy access. sorry you live around douchebags, but dont toss all pet owners out with the dog poo you have to pick up.....


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Yoda says 'May Halloween be with you....' yup, he goes ToT with us and to grumpy mcgrumpster, at least around HERE, people who bother with the hassle and expense of dressing up their dogs are pretty responsible and keep them leashed and pick up after them. my leash also contains dog poo bags within it for easy access. sorry you live around douchebags, but dont toss all pet owners out with the dog poo you have to pick up.....


----------



## Scottv42 (Jul 23, 2012)

If the dog doesn't mind it, although many I see look miserable. They don't make costumes that fit my dog so I have not given it much thought, we have tried a couple of sweaters over the years for winter but the largest sizes we have found still don't fit.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

mariposa0283 said:


> my cat actually puts up with the clothes remus rejects better than i expected he would. i put a sweater on remus last year on christmas eve for pictures and he just sits there being all sad.. so we took it off and put it on the cat and he just went to sleep in front of the fire. totally didnt care lol.


"totally didn't care"? Look at those shifty eyes, he's plotting what he's going to do to you when you least expect it!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

I love dogs in costume! Lol My 4 have an entire wardrobe of costumes. The pit bulls have a sock monkey, penguin, hulk, basketball player, and superman costumes to share. The mastiff has a gnome costume (she's huge, so not much fits her), and the ankle biter has a lion, spiderman, and caterpillar costumes...I'm sure I'll find plenty more this year to torture them all with! Lol They're actually all pretty good sports about it, the pit bulls couldn't care less, they get their costumes on and zoom around the house like nothing is out of the ordinary. The mastiff just stares at me like "Oh come on, really?". And the little one really doesn't care either, although he doesn't like head coverings and he definitely prefers the t-shirt costumes to the stuffed/padded get ups!


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

I wouldn't take my Trick or Treating...but then again mine fight to take the clothes off. I don't mind it...but not for mine.


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

On my little Yorkie, all I have to do is mohawk her hair and she kinda looks like Spike, the Gremlin.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Blarghity said:


> Dogs need to stay home on Halloween. People are irresponsible, don't keep them leashed, and I'm tired of the front lawn full of dog waste I have to clean up the next day.


I generally agree with that statement. People know their dogs' temperaments and need to be aware of whether they can take them out or not; if the dog is scared half to death or barking aggressively at the ToTers, nuh-uh, not good... Keeping them in and dressing them for the night is alright, _provided_ they are okay with it.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Garthgoyle said:


> I generally agree with that statement. People know their dogs' temperaments and need to be aware of whether they can take them out or not; if the dog is scared half to death or barking aggressively at the ToTers, nuh-uh, not good... Keeping them in and dressing them for the night is alright, _provided_ they are okay with it.


We do a walkthrough, and the last couple years people suddenly started wanting to bring their dogs with them. Or worse, send the dog with the kid in leiu of, ya know, a parent. I love dogs. I'm not afraid of dogs, I'm really all for dogs most the time. After we had a kid in 2011 run away screaming, dropping the leash in the process, we instituted a no dogs policy. Fortunately, that particular dog just stared at the kid like he was an idiot, but if the "protect" instinct were to kick in, something bad's going to happen to either the dog or one of my kids acting.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Yes, I'm all for dressing up as a dog in costume.  No poodles, though.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

UnOrthodOx said:


> We do a walkthrough, and the last couple years people suddenly started wanting to bring their dogs with them. Or worse, send the dog with the kid in leiu of, ya know, a parent...After we had a kid in 2011 run away screaming, dropping the leash in the process, we instituted a no dogs policy. Fortunately, that particular dog just stared at the kid like he was an idiot, but if the "protect" instinct were to kick in, something bad's going to happen to either the dog or one of my kids acting.


I just do not get how hard it is to actually be a _proper_ parent if one decides to have children... I'm glad that nothing happened during that incident, and you certainly were correct in instituting that policy (which _should_ be just simple common sense) afterward.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> "totally didn't care"? Look at those shifty eyes, he's plotting what he's going to do to you when you least expect it!


false! he was most likely glaring at the dogs. holly was just a baby then. he was pissed about much more besides just a sweater im sure lol.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

This was the first year I've ever put anything on a dog. Our humane society had a big party a few weeks ago and there was a costume contest. I thought why not? My dog didn't seem to care as long as his hood wasn't up. He won a category probably because he's just naturally pathetic looking. LOL


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> We do a walkthrough, and the last couple years people suddenly started wanting to bring their dogs with them. Or worse, send the dog with the kid in leiu of, ya know, a parent. I love dogs. I'm not afraid of dogs, I'm really all for dogs most the time. After we had a kid in 2011 run away screaming, dropping the leash in the process, we instituted a no dogs policy. Fortunately, that particular dog just stared at the kid like he was an idiot, but if the "protect" instinct were to kick in, something bad's going to happen to either the dog or one of my kids acting.


Yeah, that's quite a problem. My haunt has it even worse. I built a raised floor with wiring for pressure trigger pads built into it. I'd really hate to have someone's dog take a leak and short things out, as well as having to clean up the mess afterwards.


----------



## Mae (Jul 29, 2012)

One of our dogs, Daemon, loves shirts and costumes. He thinks he's hot stuff. Boudreaux hates them will pout, and Roxanne just sits there and looks pitiful.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

It depends on the critter. If they're OK with it, fine. I've seen some that look so miserable, I feel sorry for them. I have dressed my sister's husky/lab up as a ghost to go ToT . It was an out-grown costume of my niece's that we laid over her back and tied the sleeves to her collar - she loved it! And I read a guy's blog who has a cat who loves her shirts! My cats would just fall over & look pitiful. 

We have a yellow reflective vest for our Beagle that he wears while I pass out goodies - we call him the "Candy Inspector". Other than that - he wears bandanas.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Here's a photo of our new bulldog puppy, Zero. Photo credit goes to our breeder for sending us this pic prior to us picking up our new baby last week.


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

Blarghity said:


> I say NO.
> 
> I can't be any more emphatic than that because the board software won't let me.
> 
> Dogs need to stay home on Halloween. People are irresponsible, don't keep them leashed, and I'm tired of the front lawn full of dog waste I have to clean up the next day.


 No one said anything about bringing them out, just about dressing them up. If the dog or cat likes it there isn't a problem. Now for those who force their babies to dress up are cruel.


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

I only agree with dogs out on Halloween if they are the very best behaved. I've heard of dogs saving families from people trying to attack them on Halloween while out trick or treating. But for your dogs safety and emotional health, they should stay inside. Two of my dogs get very scared when there is a lot of people around. They wouldn't do well outside with all those kids. And I am not willing to stress my babies out just to bring them out or show off their costumes. Only two of them like costumes anyway lol the one dog and my cat do not get dressed up  besides you can show off dog costumes online!


----------



## nicnacnikki (Oct 5, 2009)

My 95 lb german shepherd likes to go show his costume off to the neighbors bc he loves hearing how adorable he looks. He's good with pretty much any costume but it can be tricky keeping wigs and head pieces on him.


----------



## svetlana (Oct 22, 2012)

The Crow 1994 said:


> Here's a photo of our new bulldog puppy, Zero. Photo credit goes to our breeder for sending us this pic prior to us picking up our new baby last week.


Cute...and enjoy, that most likely the only costume that he'd ever wear, unless u r luckier than me. I absolutely never succeeded to find dog clothes that would fit my bully, her neck is way too large for h! And she absolutely LOVES dressing up! Stuck wearing sweaters for 6 year old kids 
Yes for dogs that enjoy clothes, no for the rest.


----------



## Mistress Evilynn (Oct 11, 2005)

I usually dress my dogs up for our party. I make them a simple cape that goes along with our costumes. 

At this party my husband was Pugh Hefner and the dogs and I were his Skunkies. The dogs look so bored in this picture.


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

nicnacnikki said:


> My 95 lb german shepherd likes to go show his costume off to the neighbors bc he loves hearing how adorable he looks. He's good with pretty much any costume but it can be tricky keeping wigs and head pieces on him.


 awwwww! How handsome!


----------



## fennyann (Sep 6, 2012)

My little Mollie loved costumes, sadly we lost her in May and she will not be able to celebrate with us. I miss her dearly... We did get a new dog. Not too sure how he is going to feel about being dressed up. He doesn't even like wearing a scarf. SO...he probably wont like it too much. haha.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

renji got a new shirt today.............


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

I say yes, as long as the dog doesn't mind wearing them. My dogs so far have not minded having stuff put on them, so I enter them in costume contests and things.

My cats actually don't mind costumes because when they were kittens I put harnesses and sweaters and things on them so they got comfortable with it early and don't mind wearing stuff.











Harlequin loves the camera LOL


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

absofreakinglutley, haha....My German shepherd had two costumes last year, an angel and a Trick Or Treat shirt with diamonds, she is very spoiled so the diamonds were fitting  I also got her a squeaky pumpkin and spider and a Ghost shaped doggie cookie for the big night. This year she is going to be super girl as our family costume theme is The Justice League. I love my doggy


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

sorry about the terrible pics, they don't look that bad on that small little icon


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

Like I said if the pet doesn't care then sure. But if your pet is showing even the slightest signs that they don't like it, take it off them and do not force them to wear clothing. If the dog is jumping around or wagging and show they are still happy in their clothing then great! My Rosie LOVES her clothes, she runs around and wags and get all excited and when she doesn't want it on any more she easily wiggles out  my other boys however, nope. No clothes for them lol


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

My cats actually have to wear clothes due to their allergy skin issues. 

I think it's a good idea to get pets used to wearing things from a young age because you never know if they made need to wear something later for medical reasons, many of my pets have needed to at one time or another for covering a wound/incision, or other reasons.


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

I've never heard of anything like that. I'm so sorry you and your cats have to go through that. I understand your point, I just would force my pet to wear those thing often you know? I would make them every so often from birth to kinda get them used to it invade of medical reasons. But if my babies truly were just terrified or totally upset by wearing clothes I couldn't do it to them :/


----------



## Skeletoncrew (Oct 10, 2013)

I would love to dress Ernie our Corgi up and have him hang outside.. He's terrified of small kids though.  He loves Adults and older kids, he was raised with teenagers .. But about 10 and under really wig him out ..have no idea why, he's never had a bad experience. He acts like they're gonna eat him! 

Picture is of Ernie monster.


----------



## CrystalRose (Jan 17, 2013)

I've put my Boston terrier in a few costumes. He doesn't mind wearing clothes. He's in jackets and sweaters all winter long here.


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

CrystalRose your dog is adorable in costume. 

Marie


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

Our dog like to dress up. I was actually surprised. Dogs in clothes was always a pet peeve of mine before we got our dog. I bought a Santa shirt and hate for her as a joke to tease my son and the dog wouldn't leave it alone. I told her if she kept bugging me I was going to put it on her. Well it turns out that wasn't much of a threat. I put it on her and she preened around the house with it. If we take any kind of material out of a bag she thinks we bought her something new and she gets so excited. We love her. Crazy mutt. 

Her Ladybug hat is pressing her ears down. When we took the hat off she kept the costume on for several hours.

















Marie


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

Double post

Marie


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I'd have to say no. I don't like wearing them at all and most of them are too small.


----------



## CrystalRose (Jan 17, 2013)

mariem said:


> CrystalRose your dog is adorable in costume.
> 
> Marie


Thanks! Yours is adorable too! I'm trying to decide if I want to dress him as a mummy or a ghost this year lol.


----------

